# Jewelescent Sparkle Tutorial [link]



## ashley_v85 (Nov 27, 2006)

Ok, well...Specktra wouldn't let me post it here, after I changed ALLLL of the formatting from HTML, because it had too many characters (11,304 and only 10,000 are allowed).

Sooo...you can view it either of these two places:

Live Journal

Myspace


The look that we are trying to achieve:


----------



## AndreaJP (Nov 27, 2006)

Beautiful - thanks especially for including what brushes you use each step of the way - very helpful.  

Each look you do is amazing!


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks for that!  You are tooo cute!!  I wasn't going to get the jewelscent collection but looking at your tutorial makes me wanna run and buy it...there goes my wallet lol.


----------



## dinou (Nov 27, 2006)

Waouh !!! It's amazing - great thanks !!!


----------



## n_c (Nov 27, 2006)

That was an amazing tutorial...excellent explanation of color placement on your eyes and cheeks...I've got to get that brush that looks like a pencil for crease work...thanks a bunch


----------



## ~Crystal~ (Nov 27, 2006)

That was really clear and you look great! I found the part on contouring, the part on blush application and how you used Pink Opal particularly helpful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank you so much for doing this!!


----------



## foxyqt (Nov 27, 2006)

that looks amazing! =D thanks for the tutorial!


----------



## ashley_v85 (Nov 27, 2006)

You're welcome! And thanks for the compliments.


----------



## ashley_v85 (Nov 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *~Crystal~* 

 
_That was really clear and you look great! I found the part on contouring, the part on blush application and how you used Pink Opal particularly helpful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank you so much for doing this!!_

 
Thank you, and you're welcome! Haha. I'm glad I could be of some help. A few people have asked me how I do my cheeks/blush, so I figured I should include a fairly detailed step-by-step of that as well.


----------



## ashley_v85 (Nov 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *n_c* 

 
_That was an amazing tutorial...excellent explanation of color placement on your eyes and cheeks...I've got to get that brush that looks like a pencil for crease work...thanks a bunch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you very much!!! You absolutely MUST get that brush, haha. The pencil brush (219) is one I can't live without. Once you get it, you'll feel the same way.


----------



## ashley_v85 (Nov 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AndreaJP* 

 
_Beautiful - thanks especially for including what brushes you use each step of the way - very helpful.  

Each look you do is amazing!_

 

Thank you!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I didn't include which brushes I used for things like the eyeshadow on my eyelid or for the Vanilla pigment from crease to brow because it doesn't really matter what brush you use for that stuff. Whatever works for you is what you should use. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But when it comes to the 219 and the 266...those are VERY important, haha. And those do matter!


----------



## veilchen (Nov 27, 2006)

What can one say?! That's incredibly beautiful, you are incredibly beautiful! 
You really make me want to try contouring once ...


----------



## mzcelaneous (Nov 27, 2006)

Amazing! I can't wait until my Jewelescent haul arrives (ordered online)!!!


----------



## flowerhead (Nov 27, 2006)

The look is stunning. I love the glitter. I will definately try it when jewelescent is released in the UK


----------



## ccarp001 (Nov 27, 2006)

awesome : ) and your side comments crack me up! i know they're a ton of work, but i hope u do more tuts!!


----------



## thelove4tequila (Nov 27, 2006)

Great tut! I love your sense of humor! lol. Keep them coming.


----------



## M (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks so much for doing this! You did a fantastic job.


----------



## daisydeadpetals (Nov 27, 2006)

This is absolutely gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And like others have said, mentioning the brushes for each step is so helpful!! Thanks for doing a tut on this look!


----------



## spam_musubi_ (Nov 28, 2006)

beautiful, thanks


----------



## puffyamiyumifan (Nov 28, 2006)

WOW WOW WOW!  I Love this look! thanks for the tut


----------



## Risser (Nov 28, 2006)

WOW, so pretty and nice tutorial!!Thanks ~~
I can't wait to buy


----------



## stevoulina (Nov 28, 2006)

Awesome tutorial and you're so beautiful!!


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Nov 28, 2006)

it looks great


----------



## Indigowaters (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks! I have almost all of the products.


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Nov 28, 2006)

amazing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks so much for posting! you look gorgeous and you are toooo funny


----------



## ellesea (Nov 29, 2006)

That's beautiful! That's for taking the time to make such a descriptive tutorial!


----------



## janjor (Dec 2, 2006)

Thank you so much for this tutorial! I needed a fun look for this evening and I have green satin shoes to wear, I think you have hit the nail on the head!!!


----------



## kaneda (Dec 2, 2006)

You are so beautiful!  Love the look


----------



## Fallon (Dec 10, 2006)

I love these colours, HOT


----------



## Aliciaa (Dec 23, 2006)

I like your eyeliner !!


----------



## Green_eyes (Jan 8, 2007)

That is a beautiful look. Thanks for sharing


----------



## showpuli (Jan 15, 2007)

Did anyone ever tell you that you look like the British actress Zoe Lucker who plays Tanya Turner on Footballers Wives? Really you look just like her!


----------



## Marci (Jan 15, 2007)

Love it! I have those colors so I'm gonna try it out!!


----------



## NobodyPlease (Jan 16, 2007)

Beautiful as always! Your comments certainly crack me up as ou go along. LOL - C


----------

